# Dead Pool 2012



## Nosmo King

With December looming on the horizon, I figured now is as good a time as any to introduce the 2012 Dead Pool.  Here's how it works:  Pick 10 (ten) celebrities from any venue (politics, sports, business, media, entertainment or whatever Paris Hilton does) who you believe will not be around to see the ball drop in Times Square ushering in 2013.  They must be alive as of January 1, 2012, but enriching the soil someplace as of midnight Eastern December 31, 2012.

Ten dead people.  That's all we need to win.  When you think of it in those terms, it's cheaper than war.

The winning entry must be submitted no later than December 30, 2011 at midnight Eastern time.  Post as many times as you like, but CLEARLY MARK the entry you want taken seriously.  One and only one serious entry will be accepted, but I know how much you folks love to speculate.  Just look at last year's entries!

So, put on the cloak, pick up the scythe and figure out who will be breathing as of New Year's Eve 2012-2013 and who's gonna be room temperature.

In a later post, I'll lay out the rules clearly and reveal what next year's prize will be!

Have fun!


----------



## zzzz

A little early to pick yet, almost 40 days left in the year and those on the edge ....


----------



## strollingbones

wow the year has flown by


----------



## Nosmo King

Who's Alive and Who's Dead

A good reference site to determine, well, who's dead and who's still alive.  It even shows how old someone is so your choices might make a little more sense.  But, then again, choosing a dark horse is always interesting.  Amy Winehouse surprised no one, but only one person had her last year.


----------



## strollingbones

i think people hate to bet against the young.....just goes against nature


----------



## freedombecki

I'm so not psychic or I'd play!


----------



## Nosmo King

freedombecki said:


> I'm so not psychic or I'd play!


That's okay, but I don't believe anyone is psychic!  Psychotic, that's another story.


----------



## strollingbones

o come play....we had a neat group but then we lost a few...and its fun....

i assure you when i heard winehouse was dead....i began to curse cause i knew someone had her and would win with just her.....

morbid sure but hey thats us


----------



## freedombecki

Thanks, strollingbones, but to tell you the truth, being as I am so unpsychic, I did look up Hollywood people in the Hospital.

The only one I found was Reese Witherspoon who was injured while out jogging in September, but she was promptly released after examination.

It turns out the 84-year-old woman driving the car that hit her apologized.

Well, that's show biz and suspiciously, whatever the writer writes about the talented famous people on the silver screen, you just accept.

I mean, what other choice is there, really?


----------



## freedombecki

Hmm. Remember Karen Carpenter who died of anorexia a ton of years ago?

It appears the 5'8" Angelina Jolie is down to 97 pounds and is forgetting to eat on a regular basis "due to her stressful lifestyle."

Unless she pulls herself together, she could be next. I hope she gets help.


----------



## strollingbones

97 lbs...are you kidding.....i just dont get that starving oneself to death.......


----------



## Nosmo King

freedombecki said:


> Hmm. Remember Karen Carpenter who died of anorexia a ton of years ago?
> 
> It appears the 5'8" Angelina Jolie is down to 97 pounds and is forgetting to eat on a regular basis "due to her stressful lifestyle."
> 
> Unless she pulls herself together, she could be next. I hope she gets help.


What's 5' 5" long and 6" wide?












Karen Carpenter's casket.



c'mon, Becki!  Pick ten folks.  The prize is a valuable piece of Fiestaware china.  It's made in my hometown and I know where the factory outlet store is!


----------



## Nosmo King

bumping the 2012 Dead Pool thread up!  23 days left to enter.  And once again, yours truly will be providing a Grand Prize to the winner.







Creamer and sugar in your choice of color.


----------



## Nosmo King

Again I am calling for entries for the 2012 Dead Pool!  Pick ten celebrities from any field, just so everyone has some familiarity with them, who you think won't make it through 2012.  They have to be alive as of January 1, 2012 and pushing up daisies by December 31, 2012.

The winner gets the prize shown above.  Enter as many times as you like, but CLEARLY MARK the one entry you want counted as "official".

Entries will be accepted up to the dead line December 31, 2011 at 11:59 Eastern time.


----------



## Nosmo King

It's already December 19!  Kim Jong Ill just croaked, and he was plenty popular among the 2011 entries.  Vaclav havel died earlier this week.  They always go in 3s!  Who's next?  Enter the 2012 Dead Pool and get a jump on the competition!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

OK, here are my choices for who shall assume room temperature in 2012

Jimmy Carter
Chuck Berry
Etta James
Saif Gadhafi
Pope Benedict
Gordie Howe
Stephen Hawking
Bashar Al-Assad
Muhammed Ali
Lindsey Lohan (since I still think she's been on borrowed time since 2010)


----------



## Jeremy

Iraqi democracy.


----------



## Nosmo King

My top ten for the deep six are:

Prince Philip 
Billy Graham
Ernest Borgnine
Nancy Reagan
Mickey Rooney
Fidel Castro
Muhammad Ali
Zsa Zsa Gabor (yeah!  I said it!)
Betty White
Coach Chuck Noll


----------



## Zoom-boing

I may tweak this between now and Sat.  Then again, I may not.  

Zsa Zsa Gabor (she's still kicking)
Hugo Chavez
Robin Gibb (The Bee Gees)
Penny Marshall
Ethan Zohn (Winner, _Survivor_:  Africa)
Ted Williams (homeless guy with the golden voice)
Lindsay Lohan
Lee Iacocca
Kirstie Ally
Larry Hagman


----------



## Zoom-boing

bump

come on people, time is short


----------



## Nosmo King

Four days left for entries!  December 31 at 11:59 pm Eastern is the deadline!!!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Michael Douglas
Kirk Douglas
Gary Buse
Hugo Chavez
Fidel Castro
Aretha Franklin
Prince Phillip
Miley Cyrus
George Bush Senior
Nancy Reagan


----------



## xotoxi

Who won last year's poll?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

xotoxi said:


> Who won last year's poll?



Zoom Boing won 2010.

There's still 4 days to go for this year. Why doesn't Lindsey croak already so I can win??


----------



## Jeremy

Hugo Chavez
Fidel Castro
Justin Beiber


----------



## strollingbones

etta james is on life support......i was kinda waiting....for zoom to post her list lol so i can copy it....

zsa zsa is one tough lady...man prince phillip that is cold...

i am still thinking....


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lindsy Lohan
Bob Dylan
Meat Loaf
Jimmy Carter
H. W. Bush
Sandra Day O'Connor
Cris Cristi
Louie Anderson
Casey Kasem
Fidel Castro

that's my serious list


----------



## Zoom-boing

Jeremy said:


> Hugo Chavez
> Fidel Castro
> Justin Beiber



You're seven short, Jeremy.


----------



## Jeremy

Zoom-boing said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugo Chavez
> Fidel Castro
> Justin Beiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're seven short, Jeremy.
Click to expand...


----------



## strollingbones

meat loaf?  damn that is cold


my list:

etta james
courtny love
mike tyson
phylis diller
dick clark
olivia de haviland
billy graham
bb king 
jerry lewis
charlies sheen
zsa zsa


----------



## Synthaholic

Zoom-boing said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugo Chavez
> Fidel Castro
> Justin Beiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're seven short, Jeremy.
Click to expand...

Happy 15,000th post!


----------



## Synthaholic

Zsa Zsa Gabor
George H.W. Bush
Reverand Joseph Lowery
George McGovern
Carl Reiner
Dick Cheney
Bobby Doerr
Kitty Wells
Glen Campbell

And my Powerball pick:  John Travolta


I think Billy Graham is a gimme, but I don't want to kick anyone off my list!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

My picks

Hafez Assad 
Hosni Mubarak
Jimmy Carter 
Lindsey Lohan
Nick Nolte
Mohammad Ali
Barney Frank
Daniel Inoye
Fidel


----------



## Valerie

ruth bader ginsburg
nancy reagan
dick clark
johnny pesky
fidel castro
zsa zsa gabor
larry king
brett michaels
chaz bono
danica patrick


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Dick Clark and Zsa zsa will outlive us all.  

And somewhere deep in a mansion there exists a portraid of Dick Clark that did all the aging for him.


----------



## rightwinger

Since we are talking about 2012.....

Cant I just pick that everyone is going to die?


----------



## strollingbones

no

we would never be able to tally the points


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> no
> 
> we would never be able to tally the points



Well, then we need to set some ground rules that whoever is ahead when the world ends is declared the winner


----------



## rightwinger

Fidel Castro
Dick Cheney
Billy Graham
Jerry Lewis
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Etta James
Kirk Douglas
Gary Carter
Stan Musial
Muhammad Ali


----------



## elvis

Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Jeremy

elvis said:


> Lindsay Lohan.



Thank you.


----------



## alan1

Billy Graham
Fidel Castro
John Paul Stevens
Walter Mondale
Bob Dole
Tom Foley
Ernest Hollings
George McGovern
Nelson Mandela

The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un


----------



## strollingbones

only a few more hours to go.....get the lists in....who is the grim reaper gonna reap this year?


----------



## Nosmo King

It's 8:57 here in the east!  3 hours until Dead Pool 2012 entries are officially closed!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I want to add Kim Jong un to mine.    He does not impress and I think the people of the PDRK have had enough of this dynasty.


----------



## Nosmo King

Baruch Menachem said:


> I want to add Kim Jong un to mine.    He does not impress and I think the people of the PDRK have had enough of this dynasty.


By what method do the North Koreans purge leadership?  Are they like the old soviet expulsion and hard labor followed by a bullet?  Or are they more expeditious like the Nazis?  Do you think there's be a popular uprising?  The North Koreans gotta friend an Egyptian on Facebook first.


----------



## MeBelle

Fidel Castro
Billy Graham
Nancy Pelosi
Prince Phillip
Micheal Douglas
Etta James
David Hasselhoff
Angelina Jolie
Courtney Love
Hugh Heffner

15 minutes to spare


----------



## Synthaholic

I was gonna go with Hef, but I figure he's got good blood flow.

I should have taken the easy gimmes of Billy Graham and Etta James, but I like a challenge.


----------



## Douger

Ron Paul.....should he be elected.


----------



## Synthaholic

Douger said:


> Ron Paul.....should he be elected.


Heh.

But that would be 2013.


----------



## alan1

Baruch Menachem said:


> I want to add Kim Jong un to mine.    He does not impress and I think the people of the PDRK have had enough of this dynasty.



Glad I could help round out your final guess. 

I just have a sneaking suspicion that Kim Jong Un will meet an untimely demise.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Nosmo King said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to add Kim Jong un to mine.    He does not impress and I think the people of the PDRK have had enough of this dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> By what method do the North Koreans purge leadership?  Are they like the old soviet expulsion and hard labor followed by a bullet?  Or are they more expeditious like the Nazis?  Do you think there's be a popular uprising?  The North Koreans gotta friend an Egyptian on Facebook first.
Click to expand...


More like what happened in Albania (Which was just as bad or worse than PDRK)   Kid is just out of his depth and even the military is starving and tired of the kims.    I was thinking a coup by the security forces.

No matter how you slice it, he will face a firing squad over the next 364 days


----------



## Zoom-boing

Damn, I meant to change one of mine and forgot.  Ah well . . . .


----------



## RadiomanATL

Eh, I'm late but here's mine:

jimmy carter
Dick Clark
Kirk Douglas
Nancy Reagan
Aretha Franklin
Billy Graham
Andy Griffin
George H. W. Bush
Fidel Castro
Arnold Palmer


----------



## Synthaholic

Baruch Menachem said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to add Kim Jong un to mine.    He does not impress and I think the people of the PDRK have had enough of this dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> By what method do the North Koreans purge leadership?  Are they like the old soviet expulsion and hard labor followed by a bullet?  Or are they more expeditious like the Nazis?  Do you think there's be a popular uprising?  The North Koreans gotta friend an Egyptian on Facebook first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like what happened in Albania (Which was just as bad or worse than PDRK)   Kid is just out of his depth and even the military is starving and tired of the kims.    I was thinking a coup by the security forces.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, he will face a firing squad over the next 364 days
Click to expand...

Why didn't they do that to Lil' Kim?  He was the son of Kim Il Sung, and also had no pull with the military at the time of his father's death.

If Lil' Kim was respected and feared because he had close associations high up in the military, why wouldn't those same generals protect his son?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Have I won yet?


----------



## rightwinger

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Have I won yet?



You are tied for first


----------



## waltky

Hawking misses his 70th birthday party due to illness...

*Hawking too ill to make 70th birthday bash*
_8 Jan.`12  Renowned physicist Stephen Hawking was too ill to attend a conference in honor of his 70th birthday Sunday, but in a recorded message played to attendees he repeated his call for humans to colonize other worlds._


> University of Cambridge Vice Chancellor Leszek Borysiewicz told the conference that Hawking, who is almost completely paralyzed because of Lou Gehrig's disease, had only recently been discharged from the hospital for an unspecified ailment.  "Unfortunately his recovery has not been fast enough for him to be able to be here," Borysiewicz said.  In his recorded speech, Hawking pleaded for interplanetary travel, arguing that humans faced a grim future unless they spread out from their terrestrial home. "I don't think we will survive another thousand years without escaping beyond our fragile planet," he said.  Hawking's speech  delivered in his distinctive, robotic monotone  charmed the audience of scientists, students and journalists gathered at Cambridge's Lady Mitchell Hall.
> 
> Colleagues including Nobel Prize winner Saul Perlmutter and renowned astronomer Martin Rees hailed Hawking as one of the most important physicists since Albert Einstein.  Borysiewicz said Hawking had "transformed our understanding of space and time, black holes, and the origins of the universe," adding that he hoped that the scientist was watching the proceedings online.  "If you're listening Stephen, happy birthday from all of us here today," Borysiewicz said to a round of applause.  A black hole expert, Hawking is one of the leading lights in theoretical astrophysics. His achievements are all the more remarkable because of his Lou Gehrig's disease, an incurable degenerative disorder with which he was diagnosed as a 21-year-old. Most people die within a few years of the diagnosis, but Hawking has defied the odds and spent half a century carrying out pioneering research.
> 
> He owes much of his fame to his best-selling series of works popularizing the latest developments in theoretical astrophysics. "A Brief History of Time," published in 1988, has alone has sold millions of copies. A host of other books, including "A Briefer History of Time," have followed.  Nevertheless the condition  known as motor neurone disease in the U.K  has made life difficult. Since catching pneumonia in 1985, he has needed around-the-clock care.  Hawking relies on a computerized wheelchair to move around and a voice synthesizer to speak. His fragile health has forced him to cancel appearances in the past.  Borysiewicz didn't say when Hawking was hospitalized or specify the nature of his condition, but he did say that Hawking would be well enough to meet some of the attendees over the next week.
> 
> Despite his absence Sunday, Hawking's celebrity status was evident at Lady Mitchell Hall, where hundreds crowded into the auditorium to hear prominent researchers outline the latest developments in cosmology.  Outside the venue, three teenagers  self-described "groupies"  waited in hope of catching a glimpse of the eminent scientist.  Eighteen-year-old engineering student Marianna Sykopetritou said that seeing Hawking would be "a once-in-a-lifetime" experience. She said that the event had a page-and-a-half-long waiting list.  In his recorded message, Hawking said explaining the universe to the wider public was a duty, and that the issue had far more than just theoretical interest.  "If you understand how the universe operates," he said, "you control it in a way."
> 
> Source


----------



## Synthaholic

I would like to state, once again, that I didn't go for the easy pickings like SOME in this thread!  







Singing legend Etta James dies at 73 - CNN.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And the first one to go is Etta James.

Singing legend Etta James dies at 73 - CNN.com


----------



## rightwinger

Rat in the Hat said:


> And the first one to go is Etta James.
> 
> Singing legend Etta James dies at 73 - CNN.com



At Last was a beautiful song and she had a wonderful voice


----------



## strollingbones

oooooooooooooo i did have etta james....lol.....27 pts for me....has zoom won yet?


----------



## Synthaholic

Who had Joe Pa?  He's dead.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Synthaholic said:


> Who had Joe Pa?  He's dead.



I wanted to, but having lived in PA and my kids wanting to attend Penn State, it just seemed wrong.



Curse me and my high moral standards!!!


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who had Joe Pa?  He's dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to, but having lived in PA and my kids wanting to attend Penn State, it just seemed wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Curse me and my high moral standards!!!
Click to expand...

Thou art cursed.


----------



## Nosmo King

Nobody had Don Cornelius.

Soooooooul Train!


----------



## L.K.Eder

ha, someone wrote-in hafez assad.


----------



## freedombecki

Fare-thee Well, Ben Gazzara...


----------



## Zoom-boing

freedombecki said:


> Fare-thee Well, Ben Gazzara...





Ben was one of my fav actors.


----------



## strollingbones

but was he on your list?


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> but was he on your list?



No,  DAMN IT!!


----------



## Nosmo King

Whitney Houston!  Nobody had her?  Talk about long hanging fruit!


----------



## BluePhantom

ok...


Give me

Gary Busey
Queen Elizabeth II
George Herbert Walker Bush
Keith Richards
Ruth Bader Ginsburg
Joan Rivers
Liza Minelli
George Jones
Jack Klugman
Roy Clark

and for double points I will take Mick Mars


----------



## Synthaholic

BluePhantom said:


> ok...
> 
> 
> Give me
> 
> Gary Busey
> Queen Elizabeth II
> George Herbert Walker Bush
> Keith Richards
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> Joan Rivers
> Liza Minelli
> George Jones
> Jack Klugman
> Roy Clark
> 
> and for double points I will take Mick Mars


Damn.  Those are good picks.


----------



## freedombecki

Yep, NoSmoking, Whitney Houston was a big surprise to me.


----------



## waltky

Coroner awaiting toxicology tests results...

*Houston autopsy done, no cause of death*
_Feb. 12,`12 (UPI) -- An autopsy was conducted on Whitney Houston's remains in Los Angeles Sunday, but officials said afterward her cause of death remained unknown._


> Law-enforcement sources told TMZ the 48-year-old, Grammy-winning pop singer had water in her lungs when she died Saturday at the Beverly Hilton hotel, but the cause of her death would not be determined until the results were obtained from toxicology tests.  The celebrity news Web site said authorities suspect Houston may have fallen asleep or lapsed into unconsciousness in her hotel bathtub and drowned after drinking alcohol and taking Xanax.  Authorities had said bottles of prescription drugs were found in the hotel room where she died. Houston had long battled addictions to drugs and alcohol.
> 
> Houston's daughter Bobbi Kristina Brown suffered a "complete breakdown" after learning of her mother's death in Los Angeles, sources told People.com.  The magazine said on its Web site the recording star's 18-year-old daughter was in the lobby of the Hilton about the time Houston was pronounced dead in her room Saturday afternoon when she heard the devastating news.  "[Bobbi Kristina] was screaming: 'What's wrong with her? What's wrong with her?," People.com quoted an unidentified source close to the family as saying.
> 
> Bobbi Kristina, whose father is singer Bobby Brown, was taken to Cedars Sinai Medical Center Saturday night "because she was having a complete breakdown," the insider said.  She returned to the hospital a second time Sunday morning.  "She went back to the hospital for the same thing -- stress and anxiety," the family source said. She has since been released, People.com reported.  Pastor Joe A. Carter led congregants in a prayer service Sunday at the Newark, N.J., church where Houston had been a member.  The pastor petitioned "the Lord on behalf of Whitney's daughter, her mother, and the entire Houston family," said a statement posted on the Web site of New Hope Baptist Church.
> 
> Houston's mother, Cissy Houston, a renowned performer of gospel and pop music and director of the church's sacred music for more than half a century, had been in touch with Carter who said "she needs our prayers and support," CNN reported.  "Whitney was a mother, a daughter, a sister, and that's the focus that we want to keep in front of everyone today, to continue to lift the family up and respect this time of grief," Carter said.  The history of New Hope Baptist Church is "deeply associated with the power of Whitney's voice and the influence that she's had, not only in this church but across the world," Carter said. "We're saddened at this loss."
> 
> Source



See also:

*Grammys host: We've had a death in the family*
_Feb. 12, 2012  -- Host LL Cool J asked the star-studded crowd at the Grammy Awards show in Los Angeles to join him in a prayer for singer Whitney Houston, who died Saturday._


> "We've had a death in our family," LL Cool J told the audience at the start of Sunday night's ceremony. "So, at least for me, the only thing that feels right is to begin with a prayer for a woman who we loved, for our fallen sister -- Whitney Houston."  He then thanked God for "sharing our sister Whitney with us," and added, "although she is gone too soon, we remain truly blessed to have been touched by her beautiful spirit and to have her lasting legacy of music to cherish and share forever. Amen."
> 
> The emcee introduced a video clip of Houston bringing down the house as she sang her signature song "I Will Always Love You" at a previous Grammys show. The crowd rose to their feet out of respect, as LL Cool J said, "Whitney, we will always love you."  Recording star Jennifer Hudson later performed her own soaring rendition of the song.
> 
> Hudson is a Grammy Award-winning recording artist and Oscar-winning star of the movie musical "Dreamgirls." Houston presented Hudson with the Grammy for Best R&B Album in 2009.  Houston died at the Beverly Hilton hotel at the age of 48 after a long battle with substance abuse.  The cause of her death is under investigation.
> 
> Source


----------



## Valerie

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/210731-davy-jones-is-dead.html


http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/210855-andrew-breitbart-is-dead.html#post4892730


----------



## Zoom-boing

NONE OF 'EM WAS ON ME LIST!

Hrrrmph!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Score one for strollingbones and Valerie.

TV and music pioneer Dick Clark dies at age 82 | Fox News


----------



## strollingbones

so we get 18 pts each?


----------



## Synthaholic

strollingbones said:


> so we get 18 pts each?


He was 82 - you should each get 82 points.


----------



## BluePhantom

Synthaholic said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so we get 18 pts each?
> 
> 
> 
> He was 82 - you should each get 82 points.
Click to expand...


Damn...someone on my list needs to croak here so I can catch up.


----------



## BluePhantom

BluePhantom said:


> ok...
> 
> 
> Give me
> 
> Gary Busey
> Queen Elizabeth II
> George Herbert Walker Bush
> Keith Richards
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg
> Joan Rivers
> Liza Minelli
> George Jones
> Jack Klugman
> Roy Clark
> 
> and for double points I will take Mick Mars



Did I say Roy Clark?  I meant Dick Clark.    How about half credit?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Synthaholic said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so we get 18 pts each?
> 
> 
> 
> He was 82 - you should each get 82 points.
Click to expand...


No, the rules are that you get one point for every year under 100 years old. So they get 18 points each.


----------



## Synthaholic

BluePhantom said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so we get 18 pts each?
> 
> 
> 
> He was 82 - you should each get 82 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn...someone on my list needs to croak here so I can catch up.
Click to expand...

But I think it should be low score wins, like golf.

An Amy Winehouse is worth a helluva lot more than a Dick Clark.

Most dead people on your list, plus lowest combined age.


----------



## Synthaholic

Rat in the Hat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so we get 18 pts each?
> 
> 
> 
> He was 82 - you should each get 82 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the rules are that you get one point for every year under 100 years old. So they get 18 points each.
Click to expand...

Oh, that's good, too!


----------



## BluePhantom

Synthaholic said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was 82 - you should each get 82 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...someone on my list needs to croak here so I can catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I think it should be low score wins, like golf.
> 
> An Amy Winehouse is worth a helluva lot more than a Dick Clark.
> 
> Most dead people on your list, plus lowest combined age.
Click to expand...


You know....there's a disturbing sickness and lack of sophistication to this whole thing that I *really *find attractive.


----------



## rightwinger

Rat in the Hat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so we get 18 pts each?
> 
> 
> 
> He was 82 - you should each get 82 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the rules are that you get one point for every year under 100 years old. So they get 18 points each.
Click to expand...


Where is that rule posted?

If it's true, I am way ahead


----------



## Valerie

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was 82 - you should each get 82 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the rules are that you get one point for every year under 100 years old. So they get 18 points each.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is that rule posted?
> 
> If it's true, I am way ahead
Click to expand...




http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/144102-dead-pool-2011-a.html#post3029092




Nosmo King said:


> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Nosmo King

Last year we had a run-a-way winner (Thanks, Zoom) and this year the age rules are suspended.  If you pick the most dead guys, you win!


----------



## strollingbones

Nosmo King said:


> Last year we had a run-a-way winner (Thanks, Zoom) and this year the age rules are suspended.  If you pick the most dead guys, you win!




o hell no...then you just load up with old peeps....


i thought were doing the age rule....


*kicks dirt on nosmo*  you will do anything to keep me from winning

unless i am winning lol


----------



## Douger

Dubya, Cheney, Condomlessleeza Rice (N beans), Juan Asskroft, Rummy, Rectal Powell, Meathead Ridge,Alanso Greenspammer,Duh Queen, Flush Limbaloney.
Wishful thinking eh ?


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we had a run-a-way winner (Thanks, Zoom) and this year the age rules are suspended.  If you pick the most dead guys, you win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hell no...then you just load up with old peeps....
> 
> 
> i thought were doing the age rule....
> 
> 
> *kicks dirt on nosmo*  you will do anything to keep me from winning
> 
> unless i am winning lol
Click to expand...

There very well could be some Fiestaware coming your way!  Hang in there!


----------



## strollingbones

i just wanna win......


----------



## strollingbones

i am petty that way


----------



## Zoom-boing

Nosmo King said:


> Last year we had a run-a-way winner (Thanks, Zoom) and this year the age rules are suspended.  If you pick the most dead guys, you win!



Wait, wait, wait a minute . . . when did the age rules get suspended?  I thought it was the same as last year, 1 point for every year under age 100?  You can't just arbitrarily change the rules.  I thought one of the reasons it was set up like this was so that everyone wouldn't just pick old people who are more likely to kick off.


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we had a run-a-way winner (Thanks, Zoom) and this year the age rules are suspended.  If you pick the most dead guys, you win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hell no...then you just load up with old peeps....
> 
> 
> i thought were doing the age rule....
> 
> 
> *kicks dirt on nosmo*  you will do anything to keep me from winning
> 
> unless i am winning lol
Click to expand...






  Yeah, I would have just picked all of the oldest people if I knew _that_...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Nosmo King said:


> Last year we had a run-a-way winner (Thanks, Zoom) and this year the age rules are suspended.  If you pick the most dead guys, you win!



we had a celebrity die recently who was 108 or something.

would that be -8 points?


----------



## Nosmo King

L.K.Eder said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we had a run-a-way winner (Thanks, Zoom) and this year the age rules are suspended.  If you pick the most dead guys, you win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had a celebrity die recently who was 108 or something.
> 
> would that be -8 points?
Click to expand...

Picking someone over 100 should disqualify you!  It would be like picking a baby as one of the cutest humans or picking a West Virginian as someone with poor dental hygiene.






watch the post count grow after angry West Virginians figure out how to operate a computer!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Nosmo King said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we had a run-a-way winner (Thanks, Zoom) and this year the age rules are suspended.  If you pick the most dead guys, you win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had a celebrity die recently who was 108 or something.
> 
> would that be -8 points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picking someone over 100 should disqualify you!  It would be like picking a baby as one of the cutest humans or picking a West Virginian as someone with poor dental hygiene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch the post count grow after angry West Virginians figure out how to operate a computer!
Click to expand...


well, that asplains the name "toothbrush", it was invented by a proud west virginian.

i looked it up, guy died last year, on christmas, aged 107.

it is like choosing zsa zsa gabor.  +10


----------



## strollingbones

seems nosmo is the only one who knew of the rule change lol

so who is winning?


----------



## BluePhantom

Did anyone call Donna Summer?  I doubt it but if anyone did you just scored.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I just saw that she died.  Shocked!  Was really not expecting that, didn't know she was sick.  Was surprised she was only 63.


----------



## Nosmo King

BluePhantom said:


> Did anyone call Donna Summer?  I doubt it but if anyone did you just scored.


This was her last dance, her last chance at breathing.


----------



## Synthaholic

BluePhantom said:


> *Did anyone call Donna Summer?*  I doubt it but if anyone did you just scored.



I tried to call her, but she didn't answer the phone!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Robin Gibbs died.

Score one for me.


----------



## strollingbones

so did we ever decide on the points thing...he would be a few points


----------



## alan1

Zoom-boing said:


> Robin Gibbs died.
> 
> Score one for me.



Fact,


Zoom-boing said:


> I may tweak this between now and Sat.  Then again, I may not.
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (she's still kicking)
> Hugo Chavez
> Robin Gibb (The Bee Gees)
> Penny Marshall
> Ethan Zohn (Winner, _Survivor_:  Africa)
> Ted Williams (homeless guy with the golden voice)
> Lindsay Lohan
> Lee Iacocca
> Kirstie Ally
> Larry Hagman


You are uncanny.  I'm glad you didn't predict me.


----------



## Zoom-boing

How the heck is Zsa Zsa still kicking?  Wow.


----------



## strollingbones

she is amazing.....i cant believe she is still alive....


----------



## strollingbones

strollingbones said:


> meat loaf?  damn that is cold
> 
> 
> my list:
> 
> etta james
> courtny love
> mike tyson
> phylis diller
> dick clark
> olivia de haviland
> billy graham
> bb king
> jerry lewis
> charlies sheen
> zsa zsa




okay so far i got james and clark....


----------



## Synthaholic

I have to remember too put Don Rickles on my list next year.  He ain't looking so hot.

Also, Gene Hackman hasn't made a movie since 2004 (hard to believe) and is no longer seen in public.


----------



## BluePhantom

Synthaholic said:


> I have to remember too put Don Rickles on my list next year.  He ain't looking so hot.
> 
> Also, Gene Hackman hasn't made a movie since 2004 (hard to believe) and is no longer seen in public.



He's getting up there but I think he just retired from acting. Could be health related of course, but I hope not.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Don Rickles is one of the funniest people ever.  Just a hoot!


----------



## Synthaholic

Zoom-boing said:


> Don Rickles is one of the funniest people ever.  Just a hoot!


Did you see the recent Second Annual Comedy Awards, on Comedy Central?


Don Rickles Receives the Carson Award


----------



## Nosmo King

Radioman was the only one to have Andy Griffith!  He was 86.


----------



## Synthaholic

I considered it, but didn't have the heart to put him on my list.

Today is the saddest day.


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> Radioman was the only one to have Andy Griffith!  He was 86.



Afraid he had someone named Andy Griffin



> . Eh, I'm late but here's mine:
> 
> jimmy carter
> Dick Clark
> Kirk Douglas
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Billy Graham
> *Andy Griffin*
> George H. W. Bush
> Fidel Castro
> Arnold Palmer



Moops.........I'm afraid the answer is MOOPS


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radioman was the only one to have Andy Griffith!  He was 86.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid he had someone named Andy Griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Eh, I'm late but here's mine:
> 
> jimmy carter
> Dick Clark
> Kirk Douglas
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Billy Graham
> *Andy Griffin*
> George H. W. Bush
> Fidel Castro
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moops.........I'm afraid the answer is MOOPS
Click to expand...

Moops, indeed.

Famous soccer star Andy Griffin has NOT died.

No points awarded!!!


----------



## Nosmo King

Synthaholic said:


> I considered it, but didn't have the heart to put him on my list.
> 
> Today is the saddest day.


I checked IMBD for the cast of the Andy Griffith Show.  Looks like Opie is the only surviving cast member now.


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radioman was the only one to have Andy Griffith!  He was 86.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid he had someone named Andy Griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Eh, I'm late but here's mine:
> 
> jimmy carter
> Dick Clark
> Kirk Douglas
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Billy Graham
> *Andy Griffin*
> George H. W. Bush
> Fidel Castro
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moops.........I'm afraid the answer is MOOPS
Click to expand...

I'll give him credit if he can explain who the MOORS were, George.


----------



## Synthaholic

Nosmo King said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I considered it, but didn't have the heart to put him on my list.
> 
> Today is the saddest day.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked IMBD for the cast of the Andy Griffith Show.  Looks like Opie is the only surviving cast member now.
Click to expand...

Did Aunt Bea die?  I hadn't heard.  Jim Nabors, too?  Damn.

A friend of mine in Central Florida once had a hard rock power trio called 'Ain't Bea', and her face was their logo.


----------



## Nosmo King

Synthaholic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I considered it, but didn't have the heart to put him on my list.
> 
> Today is the saddest day.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked IMBD for the cast of the Andy Griffith Show.  Looks like Opie is the only surviving cast member now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Aunt Bea die?  I hadn't heard.  Jim Nabors, too?  Damn.
> 
> A friend of mine in Central Florida once had a hard rock power trio called 'Ain't Bea', and her face was their logo.
Click to expand...


Aunt Bea has been dead for years. Remember that reunion show they put on about 10 years ago?  She was voiced by another actress but introduced as passed away.  Jim Nabors is still alive, but George "Goober" lindsey died in May.


----------



## Synthaholic

I need to make the New York Times obituary section my home page.


----------



## rightwinger

Synthaholic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I considered it, but didn't have the heart to put him on my list.
> 
> Today is the saddest day.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked IMBD for the cast of the Andy Griffith Show.  Looks like Opie is the only surviving cast member now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Aunt Bea die?  I hadn't heard.  Jim Nabors, too?  Damn.
> 
> A friend of mine in Central Florida once had a hard rock power trio called 'Ain't Bea', and her face was their logo.
Click to expand...


I think Goober died last week


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked IMBD for the cast of the Andy Griffith Show.  Looks like Opie is the only surviving cast member now.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Aunt Bea die?  I hadn't heard.  Jim Nabors, too?  Damn.
> 
> A friend of mine in Central Florida once had a hard rock power trio called 'Ain't Bea', and her face was their logo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Goober died last week
Click to expand...

Is 'Goober' your pet name for the hopes and dreams of wingnuts, regarding Obamacare?

Then yes - Goober died last week (on one really loooooong day!).  

If you mean George Lindsay, that was back in May.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Score one for Nosmo

Actor Ernest Borgnine dead at 95 - CNN.com


----------



## rightwinger

Borgnine was an unappreciated actor

Played mean and nasty as Fatso in From Here to Eternity
Cute and cuddly in Marty


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm guessing no one had Jon Lord, of Deep Purple (pancreatic cancer  )


----------



## Synthaholic

Someone should have had country queen Kitty Wells (92 yrs. old)

RIP, Honky Tonk Angel.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> meat loaf?  damn that is cold
> 
> 
> my list:
> 
> etta james
> courtny love
> mike tyson
> phylis diller
> dick clark
> olivia de haviland
> billy graham
> bb king
> jerry lewis
> charlies sheen
> zsa zsa



Score another one for bones.

Comedian Phyllis Diller has died, manager says &#8211; This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Synthaholic

Bones is starting to creep me out.


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm betting nobody had Tony Scott on their list.


----------



## strollingbones

Synthaholic said:


> Bones is starting to creep me out.




what did i do?


----------



## Synthaholic

strollingbones said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones is starting to creep me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did i do?
Click to expand...

You're an uncanny seer (see-er?) of impending death.

Don't look at me!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

Anyone have Phylis Diller at 95?


----------



## Nosmo King

Andy Williams, purveyor of cardigan sweaters, Christmas Specials and Branson Missouri schmaltz was on nobody's list this year.

I know many of you may be too young to remember Andy Williams.  I post this picture.  There is a group of six people.  Two of them are women.  Find Andy!:


----------



## freedombecki

Nosmo King said:


> Andy Williams, purveyor of cardigan sweaters, Christmas Specials and Branson Missouri schmaltz was on nobody's list this year.
> 
> I know many of you may be too young to remember Andy Williams.  I post this picture.  There is a group of six people.  Two of them are women.  Find Andy!:


Andy Williams died on Tuesday? 

He sat right in front of me in Grauman's Chinese theater when I was in college in California in 1965 or 1966. I took stage arts as an elective two semesters at Chaffey College. We went as a group. As we were leaving, a friend pointed him out. I just remember thinking "the guy sitting in front of me has a haircut like the hollywood stars." lol! No clue till at the end of the show. 

Bless his family and close friends.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jgIezosVA"]Moon River - Andy Williams - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Synthaholic

Nosmo King said:


> *Andy Williams, purveyor of cardigan sweaters, Christmas Specials and Branson Missouri schmaltz was on nobody's list this year.*
> 
> I know many of you may be too young to remember Andy Williams.  I post this picture.  There is a group of six people.  Two of them are women.  Find Andy!:





I don't think he was on anybody's list for ANYTHING!


----------



## alan1

OK, it's not like I am wishing for people to die, but so far, I think I've got nothing.


----------



## Synthaholic

I guess no one had Alex Karras, 1935-2012.


----------



## JW Frogen

Nosmo King said:


> Andy Williams, purveyor of cardigan sweaters, Christmas Specials and Branson Missouri schmaltz was on nobody's list this year.
> 
> I know many of you may be too young to remember Andy Williams.  I post this picture.  There is a group of six people.  Two of them are women.  Find Andy!:



Mr. Moon River is gone!

I am sad to read this one.


----------



## alan1

Synthaholic said:


> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> George H.W. Bush
> Reverand Joseph Lowery
> George McGovern
> Carl Reiner
> Dick Cheney
> Bobby Doerr
> Kitty Wells
> Glen Campbell
> 
> And my Powerball pick:  John Travolta
> 
> 
> I think Billy Graham is a gimme, but I don't want to kick anyone off my list!





alan1 said:


> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale
> Bob Dole
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un



Synthaholic and I get a point.


----------



## Synthaholic

alan1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> George H.W. Bush
> Reverand Joseph Lowery
> George McGovern
> Carl Reiner
> Dick Cheney
> Bobby Doerr
> Kitty Wells
> Glen Campbell
> 
> And my Powerball pick:  John Travolta
> 
> 
> I think Billy Graham is a gimme, but I don't want to kick anyone off my list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale
> Bob Dole
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Synthaholic and I get a point.
Click to expand...

Thanks - I had forgotten that I had picked him.


----------



## Synthaholic

alan1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> George H.W. Bush
> Reverand Joseph Lowery
> George McGovern
> Carl Reiner
> Dick Cheney
> Bobby Doerr
> Kitty Wells
> Glen Campbell
> 
> And my Powerball pick:  John Travolta
> 
> 
> I think Billy Graham is a gimme, but I don't want to kick anyone off my list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale
> Bob Dole
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Synthaholic and I get a point.
Click to expand...

Hey - I just realized that I also got Kitty Wells!  She kicked in July.


----------



## alan1

Synthaholic said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> George H.W. Bush
> Reverand Joseph Lowery
> George McGovern
> Carl Reiner
> Dick Cheney
> Bobby Doerr
> Kitty Wells
> Glen Campbell
> 
> And my Powerball pick:  John Travolta
> 
> 
> I think Billy Graham is a gimme, but I don't want to kick anyone off my list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale
> Bob Dole
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Synthaholic and I get a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - I just realized that I also got Kitty Wells!  She kicked in July.
Click to expand...


I'm hoping for a come-from-behind victory in the 12 hour (month).


----------



## Nosmo King

I had a premonition about Mickey Rooney yesterday.  I looked him up.  His 92 birthday was September 29.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

As Alan1, I am conflicted...I got nothing and that makes me sad.  

lol!


----------



## alan1

Kiki Cannoli said:


> As Alan1, I am conflicted...I got nothing and that makes me sad.
> 
> lol!



Except, I do have one now.


----------



## Synthaholic

I gotta give it to baseball player Bobby Doerr, who I also picked.  He's 94, and not dead yet!


----------



## rightwinger

Synthaholic said:


> I gotta give it to baseball player Bobby Doerr, who I also picked.  He's 94, and not dead yet!



Yea...I got Stan Musial at 92

Stan the Man is still hanging tough


----------



## MeBelle

Actor Larry Hagman, TV&#39;s J.R. Ewing of &#39;Dallas,&#39; dies

Actor Larry Hagman played the iconic role of J.R. Ewing in television's "Dallas," which had been revived by the TNT network. He died Friday at 81


Anyone?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oooo, me!! I had Larry Hagman.

That makes two for me . . . . so far.  Ba ha ha.


----------



## konradv

Didn't read the whole thread, but aren't points for correct guesses adjusted for the age of the deceased?  It's simple to come up with a list of nonagenarians.  The trick is calling the early departers.


----------



## Zoom-boing

konradv said:


> Didn't read the whole thread, but aren't points for correct guesses adjusted for the age of the deceased?  It's simple to come up with a list of nonagenarians.  The trick is calling the early departers.



Well those were the original rules then Nosmo changed them mid stream to whoever has the most dead on their list wins the prize.  Then again he doesn't even post here anymore so really, who cares what the rules are?  lol  All for fun anyway.


----------



## Valerie

Zoom-boing said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read the whole thread, but aren't points for correct guesses adjusted for the age of the deceased?  It's simple to come up with a list of nonagenarians.  The trick is calling the early departers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well those were the original rules then *Nosmo* changed them mid stream to whoever has the most dead on their list wins the prize.  Then again *he doesn't even post here anymore* so really, who cares what the rules are?  lol  All for fun anyway.
Click to expand...





He doesn't...???  Did you hear he just died of indigestion, or something?  





Nosmo King said:


> Happy Thanksgiving evening.
> 
> 
> AlkaSeltzer "I Can't Believe I Ate The Whole Thing" TV Spot - YouTube


----------



## Zoom-boing

Valerie said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read the whole thread, but aren't points for correct guesses adjusted for the age of the deceased?  It's simple to come up with a list of nonagenarians.  The trick is calling the early departers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well those were the original rules then *Nosmo* changed them mid stream to whoever has the most dead on their list wins the prize.  Then again *he doesn't even post here anymore* so really, who cares what the rules are?  lol  All for fun anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't...???  Did you hear he just died of indigestion, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving evening.
> 
> 
> AlkaSeltzer "I Can't Believe I Ate The Whole Thing" TV Spot - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Didn't see that and haven't seen any posts from him in quite a bit.  Did see a 'hey I'm leaving here post' from him awhile back and figured he left.


----------



## Nosmo King

Zoom-boing said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well those were the original rules then *Nosmo* changed them mid stream to whoever has the most dead on their list wins the prize.  Then again *he doesn't even post here anymore* so really, who cares what the rules are?  lol  All for fun anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't...???  Did you hear he just died of indigestion, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving evening.
> 
> 
> AlkaSeltzer "I Can't Believe I Ate The Whole Thing" TV Spot - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that and haven't seen any posts from him in quite a bit.  Did see a 'hey I'm leaving here post' from him awhile back and figured he left.
Click to expand...

Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## alan1

Time is running out.
Anybody got statistics?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

alan1 said:


> Time is running out.
> Anybody got statistics?



he says with in an urgent tone...no pun intended right?  Time is running out!


----------



## elvis

At the risk of of sounding like Hillary, John Lennon died in December.


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't...???  Did you hear he just died of indigestion, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that and haven't seen any posts from him in quite a bit.  Did see a 'hey I'm leaving here post' from him awhile back and figured he left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.
Click to expand...


Damn....I had you in the pool for next year


----------



## rightwinger

alan1 said:


> Time is running out.
> Anybody got statistics?



I think everybody has two


----------



## alan1

Kiki Cannoli said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time is running out.
> Anybody got statistics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he says with in an urgent tone...no pun intended right?  Time is running out!
Click to expand...


I really didn't think that Kim Jong Un would last this long.


----------



## Nosmo King

Here are this year's entries:

From Rat in the Hat:

Jimmy Carter
Chuck Berry
Etta James
Saif Gadhafi
Pope Benedict
Gordie Howe
Stephen Hawking
Bashar Al-Assad
Muhammed Ali
Lindsey Lohan (since I still think she's been on borrowed time since 2010) 

From Nosmo King:

Prince Philip 
Billy Graham
Ernest Borgnine
Nancy Reagan
Mickey Rooney
Fidel Castro
Muhammad Ali
Zsa Zsa Gabor (yeah! I said it!)
Betty White
Coach Chuck Noll 

From Zoom-boing:

Zsa Zsa Gabor (she's still kicking)
Hugo Chavez
Robin Gibb (The Bee Gees)
Penny Marshall
Ethan Zohn (Winner, Survivor: Africa)
Ted Williams (homeless guy with the golden voice)
Lindsay Lohan
Lee Iacocca
Kirstie Ally
Larry Hagman 


from Kiki Cannoli:

Michael Douglas
Kirk Douglas
Gary Buse
Hugo Chavez
Fidel Castro
Aretha Franklin
Prince Phillip
Miley Cyrus
George Bush Senior
Nancy Reagan 

From Two Thumbs:

Lindsy Lohan
Bob Dylan
Meat Loaf
Jimmy Carter
H. W. Bush
Sandra Day O'Connor
Cris Cristi
Louie Anderson
Casey Kasem
Fidel Castro

From strollingbones:

etta james
courtny love
mike tyson
phylis diller
dick clark
olivia de haviland
billy graham
bb king 
jerry lewis
charlies sheen
zsa zsa 


From Synthaholic:

Zsa Zsa Gabor
George H.W. Bush
Reverand Joseph Lowery
George McGovern
Carl Reiner
Dick Cheney
Bobby Doerr
Kitty Wells
Glen Campbell

And my Powerball pick: John Travolta

From Baruch Menachem:

Hafez Assad 
Hosni Mubarak
Jimmy Carter 
Lindsey Lohan
Nick Nolte
Mohammad Ali
Barney Frank
Daniel Inoye
Fidel 


From Valerie:

ruth bader ginsburg
nancy reagan
dick clark
johnny pesky
fidel castro
zsa zsa gabor
larry king
brett michaels
chaz bono
danica patrick 

From rightwinger:

Fidel Castro
Dick Cheney
Billy Graham
Jerry Lewis
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Etta James
Kirk Douglas
Gary Carter
Stan Musial
Muhammad Ali 

From Alan1:

Billy Graham
Fidel Castro
John Paul Stevens
Walter Mondale
Bob Dole
Tom Foley
Ernest Hollings
George McGovern
Nelson Mandela

The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un 

From MeBelle60:

Fidel Castro
Billy Graham
Nancy Pelosi
Prince Phillip
Micheal Douglas
Etta James
David Hasselhoff
Angelina Jolie
Courtney Love
Hugh Heffner


and the last list is from RadiomanATL:

jimmy carter
Dick Clark
Kirk Douglas
Nancy Reagan
Aretha Franklin
Billy Graham
Andy Griffin
George H. W. Bush
Fidel Castro
Arnold Palmer 


so, there are the entries for the Deadpool 2012 edition.  good luck!


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like strollingbones has the lead with three


----------



## Zoom-boing

Nosmo King said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't...???  Did you hear he just died of indigestion, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that and haven't seen any posts from him in quite a bit.  Did see a 'hey I'm leaving here post' from him awhile back and figured he left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.
Click to expand...


Or are they?


----------



## Zoom-boing

I say if Zsa Zsa is kicking on 12/31/12, _she _should win the prize!


----------



## Nosmo King

Zoom-boing said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that and haven't seen any posts from him in quite a bit.  Did see a 'hey I'm leaving here post' from him awhile back and figured he left.
> 
> 
> 
> Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or are they?
Click to expand...

I stubbed my toe this morning.  Something few corpses are capable of.


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stubbed my toe this morning.  Something few corpses are capable of.
Click to expand...


Stubbed toe huh???

Maybe I will take you in next years pool. Those things can get pretty nasty


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or are they?
> 
> 
> 
> I stubbed my toe this morning.  Something few corpses are capable of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stubbed toe huh???
> 
> Maybe I will take you in next years pool. Those things can get pretty nasty
Click to expand...

The injury is far from my heart.  The toenail will probably turn black and fall off sometime around the Fourth of July.  Now, if you want to put my right big toe nail on your list...


----------



## alan1

> From Alan1:
> 
> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale
> *Bob Dole*
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un


Bob Dole is at Walter Reed military hospital right now.
They say he should be released tomorrow after a "procedure", but I still think he's a strong option for me.
And really, how much longer can Nelson Mandela, Fidel Castro and Billy Graham last?  Can they really make it until the end of the year?
I'm still counting on a come from behind victory.


----------



## rightwinger

11 days left

Looks like strollingbones


----------



## MeBelle

Jack Klugman:
Jack Klugman Dead: 'The Odd Couple' Actor Dies At 90

Brad Corbett:
Former Texas Rangers owner Brad Corbett dies at 75 - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Synthaholic

MeBelle60 said:


> Jack Klugman:
> Jack Klugman Dead: 'The Odd Couple' Actor Dies At 90
> 
> Brad Corbett:
> Former Texas Rangers owner Brad Corbett dies at 75 - Yahoo! Sports




Klugman was likeable, if one-dimensional as an actor.  He was excellent in '12 Angry Men', but his Oscar Madison was way too nice.

TV honchos used to screw up everything they touched back then, when it came to small screen versions of movies or books.

On a side note:  #41 is not doing well, and will spend Christmas in the hospital.


----------



## MeBelle

Synthaholic said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Klugman:
> Jack Klugman Dead: 'The Odd Couple' Actor Dies At 90
> 
> Brad Corbett:
> Former Texas Rangers owner Brad Corbett dies at 75 - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klugman was likeable, if one-dimensional as an actor.  He was excellent in '12 Angry Men', but his Oscar Madison was way too nice.
> 
> TV honchos used to screw up everything they touched back then, when it came to small screen versions of movies or books.
> 
> On a side note:  #41 is not doing well, and will spend Christmas in the hospital.
Click to expand...


#41 has been in the hospital since November, from what i hear, havn't looked it up myself.

I loved Klugman in Quincy, MD.


----------



## MeBelle

Marva Whitney, 'Soul Sister No. 1' in James Brown Revue


Marva Whitney, 'Soul Sister No. 1' in James Brown Revue, dies at 68 - MSN Music News


----------



## skye

I really liked Jack Klugman    he was so good in the Odd Couple, so sad  ...RIP


----------



## rightwinger

Klugman did some excellent Twilight Zones playing a pool hustler and trumpet player


----------



## MeBelle

Peter Parker????

Peter Parker&#8217;s Death Sends Spider-Man Fans Into A Frenzy


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> I really liked Jack Klugman    he was so good in the Odd Couple, so sad  ...RIP



Great stage presence and a genuineness to he performances.

R.I.P. Jack Klugman..


----------



## rightwinger

Into the last week looks like we are tied

strollingbones

Etta James
Phylis Diller
Dick Clark

Valerie
Dick Clark
Johnny Pesky
Larry King

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Nosmo King

Nosmo King said:


> Here are this year's entries:
> 
> From Rat in the Hat:
> 
> Jimmy Carter
> Chuck Berry
> Etta James *
> Saif Gadhafi
> Pope Benedict
> Gordie Howe
> Stephen Hawking
> Bashar Al-Assad
> Muhammed Ali
> Lindsey Lohan (since I still think she's been on borrowed time since 2010)
> 
> From Nosmo King:
> 
> Prince Philip
> Billy Graham
> Ernest Borgnine  *
> Nancy Reagan
> Mickey Rooney
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (yeah! I said it!)
> Betty White
> Coach Chuck Noll
> 
> From Zoom-boing:
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (she's still kicking)
> Hugo Chavez
> Robin Gibb (The Bee Gees)  *
> Penny Marshall
> Ethan Zohn (Winner, Survivor: Africa)
> Ted Williams (homeless guy with the golden voice)
> Lindsay Lohan
> Lee Iacocca
> Kirstie Ally
> Larry Hagman *
> 
> 
> from Kiki Cannoli:
> 
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> Gary Buse
> Hugo Chavez
> Fidel Castro
> Aretha Franklin
> Prince Phillip
> Miley Cyrus
> George Bush Senior
> Nancy Reagan
> 
> From Two Thumbs:
> 
> Lindsy Lohan
> Bob Dylan
> Meat Loaf
> Jimmy Carter
> H. W. Bush
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Cris Cristi
> Louie Anderson
> Casey Kasem
> Fidel Castro
> 
> From strollingbones:
> 
> etta james  *
> courtny love
> mike tyson
> phylis diller  *
> dick clark  *
> olivia de haviland
> billy graham
> bb king
> jerry lewis
> charlies sheen
> zsa zsa
> 
> 
> From Synthaholic:
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> George H.W. Bush
> Reverand Joseph Lowery
> George McGovern  *
> Carl Reiner
> Dick Cheney
> Bobby Doerr
> Kitty Wells
> Glen Campbell
> 
> And my Powerball pick: John Travolta
> 
> From Baruch Menachem:
> 
> Hafez Assad
> Hosni Mubarak
> Jimmy Carter
> Lindsey Lohan
> Nick Nolte
> Mohammad Ali
> Barney Frank
> Daniel Inoye  *
> Fidel
> 
> 
> From Valerie:
> 
> ruth bader ginsburg
> nancy reagan
> dick clark *
> johnny pesky
> fidel castro
> zsa zsa gabor
> larry king
> brett michaels
> chaz bono
> danica patrick
> 
> From rightwinger:
> 
> Fidel Castro
> Dick Cheney
> Billy Graham
> Jerry Lewis
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Etta James  *
> Kirk Douglas
> Gary Carter
> Stan Musial
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> From Alan1:
> 
> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale  *
> Bob Dole
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern  *
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un
> 
> From MeBelle60:
> 
> Fidel Castro
> Billy Graham
> Nancy Pelosi
> Prince Phillip
> Micheal Douglas
> Etta James  *
> David Hasselhoff
> Angelina Jolie
> Courtney Love
> Hugh Heffner
> 
> 
> and the last list is from RadiomanATL:
> 
> jimmy carter
> Dick Clark
> Kirk Douglas
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Billy Graham
> Andy Griffin  *
> George H. W. Bush
> Fidel Castro
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> 
> so, there are the entries for the Deadpool 2012 edition.  good luck!


  I do believe the folks marked with an asterisk are gone.  Who did I miss?


----------



## Valerie

Nosmo King said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are this year's entries:
> 
> From Rat in the Hat:
> 
> Jimmy Carter
> Chuck Berry
> Etta James *
> Saif Gadhafi
> Pope Benedict
> Gordie Howe
> Stephen Hawking
> Bashar Al-Assad
> Muhammed Ali
> Lindsey Lohan (since I still think she's been on borrowed time since 2010)
> 
> From Nosmo King:
> 
> Prince Philip
> Billy Graham
> Ernest Borgnine  *
> Nancy Reagan
> Mickey Rooney
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (yeah! I said it!)
> Betty White
> Coach Chuck Noll
> 
> From Zoom-boing:
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (she's still kicking)
> Hugo Chavez
> Robin Gibb (The Bee Gees)  *
> Penny Marshall
> Ethan Zohn (Winner, Survivor: Africa)
> Ted Williams (homeless guy with the golden voice)
> Lindsay Lohan
> Lee Iacocca
> Kirstie Ally
> Larry Hagman *
> 
> 
> from Kiki Cannoli:
> 
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> Gary Buse
> Hugo Chavez
> Fidel Castro
> Aretha Franklin
> Prince Phillip
> Miley Cyrus
> George Bush Senior
> Nancy Reagan
> 
> From Two Thumbs:
> 
> Lindsy Lohan
> Bob Dylan
> Meat Loaf
> Jimmy Carter
> H. W. Bush
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Cris Cristi
> Louie Anderson
> Casey Kasem
> Fidel Castro
> 
> From strollingbones:
> 
> etta james  *
> courtny love
> mike tyson
> phylis diller  *
> dick clark  *
> olivia de haviland
> billy graham
> bb king
> jerry lewis
> charlies sheen
> zsa zsa
> 
> 
> From Synthaholic:
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> George H.W. Bush
> Reverand Joseph Lowery
> George McGovern  *
> Carl Reiner
> Dick Cheney
> Bobby Doerr
> Kitty Wells
> Glen Campbell
> 
> And my Powerball pick: John Travolta
> 
> From Baruch Menachem:
> 
> Hafez Assad
> Hosni Mubarak
> Jimmy Carter
> Lindsey Lohan
> Nick Nolte
> Mohammad Ali
> Barney Frank
> Daniel Inoye  *
> Fidel
> 
> 
> From Valerie:
> 
> ruth bader ginsburg
> nancy reagan
> dick clark *
> johnny pesky
> fidel castro
> zsa zsa gabor
> larry king
> brett michaels
> chaz bono
> danica patrick
> 
> From rightwinger:
> 
> Fidel Castro
> Dick Cheney
> Billy Graham
> Jerry Lewis
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Etta James  *
> Kirk Douglas
> Gary Carter
> Stan Musial
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> From Alan1:
> 
> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale  *
> Bob Dole
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern  *
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un
> 
> From MeBelle60:
> 
> Fidel Castro
> Billy Graham
> Nancy Pelosi
> Prince Phillip
> Micheal Douglas
> Etta James  *
> David Hasselhoff
> Angelina Jolie
> Courtney Love
> Hugh Heffner
> 
> 
> and the last list is from RadiomanATL:
> 
> jimmy carter
> Dick Clark
> Kirk Douglas
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Billy Graham
> Andy Griffin  *
> George H. W. Bush
> Fidel Castro
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> 
> so, there are the entries for the Deadpool 2012 edition.  good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe the folks marked with an asterisk are gone.  Who did I miss?
Click to expand...




Not sure what else you may have missed, but on my list you missed Johnny Pesky.


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are this year's entries:
> 
> From Rat in the Hat:
> 
> Jimmy Carter
> Chuck Berry
> Etta James *
> Saif Gadhafi
> Pope Benedict
> Gordie Howe
> Stephen Hawking
> Bashar Al-Assad
> Muhammed Ali
> Lindsey Lohan (since I still think she's been on borrowed time since 2010)
> 
> From Nosmo King:
> 
> Prince Philip
> Billy Graham
> Ernest Borgnine  *
> Nancy Reagan
> Mickey Rooney
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (yeah! I said it!)
> Betty White
> Coach Chuck Noll
> 
> From Zoom-boing:
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (she's still kicking)
> Hugo Chavez
> Robin Gibb (The Bee Gees)  *
> Penny Marshall
> Ethan Zohn (Winner, Survivor: Africa)
> Ted Williams (homeless guy with the golden voice)
> Lindsay Lohan
> Lee Iacocca
> Kirstie Ally
> Larry Hagman *
> 
> 
> from Kiki Cannoli:
> 
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> Gary Buse
> Hugo Chavez
> Fidel Castro
> Aretha Franklin
> Prince Phillip
> Miley Cyrus
> George Bush Senior
> Nancy Reagan
> 
> From Two Thumbs:
> 
> Lindsy Lohan
> Bob Dylan
> Meat Loaf
> Jimmy Carter
> H. W. Bush
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Cris Cristi
> Louie Anderson
> Casey Kasem
> Fidel Castro
> 
> From strollingbones:
> 
> etta james  *
> courtny love
> mike tyson
> phylis diller  *
> dick clark  *
> olivia de haviland
> billy graham
> bb king
> jerry lewis
> charlies sheen
> zsa zsa
> 
> 
> From Synthaholic:
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> George H.W. Bush
> Reverand Joseph Lowery
> George McGovern  *
> Carl Reiner
> Dick Cheney
> Bobby Doerr
> Kitty Wells
> Glen Campbell
> 
> And my Powerball pick: John Travolta
> 
> From Baruch Menachem:
> 
> Hafez Assad
> Hosni Mubarak
> Jimmy Carter
> Lindsey Lohan
> Nick Nolte
> Mohammad Ali
> Barney Frank
> Daniel Inoye  *
> Fidel
> 
> 
> From Valerie:
> 
> ruth bader ginsburg
> nancy reagan
> dick clark *
> *johnny pesky*
> fidel castro
> zsa zsa gabor
> *larry king*
> brett michaels
> chaz bono
> danica patrick
> 
> From rightwinger:
> 
> Fidel Castro
> Dick Cheney
> Billy Graham
> Jerry Lewis
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Etta James  *
> Kirk Douglas
> *Gary Carter*
> Stan Musial
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> From Alan1:
> 
> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale  *
> Bob Dole
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern  *
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un
> 
> From MeBelle60:
> 
> Fidel Castro
> Billy Graham
> Nancy Pelosi
> Prince Phillip
> Micheal Douglas
> Etta James  *
> David Hasselhoff
> Angelina Jolie
> Courtney Love
> Hugh Heffner
> 
> 
> and the last list is from RadiomanATL:
> 
> jimmy carter
> *Dick Clark*
> Kirk Douglas
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Billy Graham
> Andy Griffin  *
> George H. W. Bush
> Fidel Castro
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> 
> so, there are the entries for the Deadpool 2012 edition.  good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe the folks marked with an asterisk are gone.  Who did I miss?
Click to expand...


See highlighted


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are this year's entries:
> 
> From Rat in the Hat:
> 
> Jimmy Carter
> Chuck Berry
> Etta James *
> Saif Gadhafi
> Pope Benedict
> Gordie Howe
> Stephen Hawking
> Bashar Al-Assad
> Muhammed Ali
> Lindsey Lohan (since I still think she's been on borrowed time since 2010)
> 
> From Nosmo King:
> 
> Prince Philip
> Billy Graham
> Ernest Borgnine  *
> Nancy Reagan
> Mickey Rooney
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (yeah! I said it!)
> Betty White
> Coach Chuck Noll
> 
> From Zoom-boing:
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor (she's still kicking)
> Hugo Chavez
> Robin Gibb (The Bee Gees)  *
> Penny Marshall
> Ethan Zohn (Winner, Survivor: Africa)
> Ted Williams (homeless guy with the golden voice)
> Lindsay Lohan
> Lee Iacocca
> Kirstie Ally
> Larry Hagman *
> 
> 
> from Kiki Cannoli:
> 
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> Gary Buse
> Hugo Chavez
> Fidel Castro
> Aretha Franklin
> Prince Phillip
> Miley Cyrus
> George Bush Senior
> Nancy Reagan
> 
> From Two Thumbs:
> 
> Lindsy Lohan
> Bob Dylan
> Meat Loaf
> Jimmy Carter
> H. W. Bush
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Cris Cristi
> Louie Anderson
> Casey Kasem
> Fidel Castro
> 
> From strollingbones:
> 
> etta james  *
> courtny love
> mike tyson
> phylis diller  *
> dick clark  *
> olivia de haviland
> billy graham
> bb king
> jerry lewis
> charlies sheen
> zsa zsa
> 
> 
> From Synthaholic:
> 
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> George H.W. Bush
> Reverand Joseph Lowery
> George McGovern  *
> Carl Reiner
> Dick Cheney
> Bobby Doerr
> Kitty Wells
> Glen Campbell
> 
> And my Powerball pick: John Travolta
> 
> From Baruch Menachem:
> 
> Hafez Assad
> Hosni Mubarak
> Jimmy Carter
> Lindsey Lohan
> Nick Nolte
> Mohammad Ali
> Barney Frank
> Daniel Inoye  *
> Fidel
> 
> 
> From Valerie:
> 
> ruth bader ginsburg
> nancy reagan
> dick clark *
> *johnny pesky*
> fidel castro
> zsa zsa gabor
> *larry king*
> brett michaels
> chaz bono
> danica patrick
> 
> From rightwinger:
> 
> Fidel Castro
> Dick Cheney
> Billy Graham
> Jerry Lewis
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Etta James  *
> Kirk Douglas
> *Gary Carter*
> Stan Musial
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> From Alan1:
> 
> Billy Graham
> Fidel Castro
> John Paul Stevens
> Walter Mondale  *
> Bob Dole
> Tom Foley
> Ernest Hollings
> George McGovern  *
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> The Wild Card is Kim Jong Un
> 
> From MeBelle60:
> 
> Fidel Castro
> Billy Graham
> Nancy Pelosi
> Prince Phillip
> Micheal Douglas
> Etta James  *
> David Hasselhoff
> Angelina Jolie
> Courtney Love
> Hugh Heffner
> 
> 
> and the last list is from RadiomanATL:
> 
> jimmy carter
> *Dick Clark*
> Kirk Douglas
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Billy Graham
> Andy Griffin  *
> George H. W. Bush
> Fidel Castro
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> 
> so, there are the entries for the Deadpool 2012 edition.  good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe the folks marked with an asterisk are gone.  Who did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See highlighted
Click to expand...

Johnny Pesky!  And Dick Clark was a sin of omission.,


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> Into the last week looks like we are tied
> 
> strollingbones
> 
> Etta James
> Phylis Diller
> Dick Clark
> 
> Valerie
> Dick Clark
> Johnny Pesky
> Larry King
> 
> Did I miss anyone?


Larry King is dead?


----------



## Synthaholic

I have 2 so far:  McGovern and Kitty Wells.

Maybe GHW Bush, too!


----------



## skye

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Into the last week looks like we are tied
> 
> strollingbones
> 
> Etta James
> Phylis Diller
> Dick Clark
> 
> Valerie
> Dick Clark
> Johnny Pesky
> Larry King
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Larry King is dead?
Click to expand...


No he is not.

I hate all these predictions of who will be dead or not! in 2013  so in bad taste


----------



## Nosmo King

skye said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Into the last week looks like we are tied
> 
> strollingbones
> 
> Etta James
> Phylis Diller
> Dick Clark
> 
> Valerie
> Dick Clark
> Johnny Pesky
> Larry King
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Larry King is dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he is not.
> 
> I hate all these predictions of who will be dead or not! in 2013  so in bad taste
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=C6cxNR9ML8k]Lighten Up Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/28/u...us-commander-in-gulf-war-dies-at-78.html?_r=0

Norman Schwarzkopf.


----------



## rightwinger

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Into the last week looks like we are tied
> 
> strollingbones
> 
> Etta James
> Phylis Diller
> Dick Clark
> 
> Valerie
> Dick Clark
> Johnny Pesky
> Larry King
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Larry King is dead?
Click to expand...


Oops....wrong Larry King

Larry L. King, playwright of 'The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas' - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Valerie

rightwinger said:


> Into the last week looks like we are tied
> 
> strollingbones
> 
> Etta James
> Phylis Diller
> Dick Clark
> 
> Valerie
> Dick Clark
> Johnny Pesky
> Larry King
> 
> Did I miss anyone?






Geesh for a second there, I thought bones had put me on her list.


----------



## alan1

Who is Andy Griffin from RadiomanATL?


----------



## alan1

alan1 said:


> Who is Andy Griffin from RadiomanATL?



Wiki says that Andy Griffin is still alive.  Andy Griffin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

alan1 said:


> Who is Andy Griffin from RadiomanATL?



I think he meant Andy Griffith.

Andy Griffith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alan1

Rat in the Hat said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Andy Griffin from RadiomanATL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant Andy Griffith.
> 
> Andy Griffith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


He wrote "Andy Griffin", and Andy Griffin rates a wiki page, so I call that a big fat NO.
Shit, if yer in the south and can't spell the name correctly, you lose.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

alan1 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Andy Griffin from RadiomanATL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant Andy Griffith.
> 
> Andy Griffith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wrote "Andy Griffin", and Andy Griffin rates a wiki page, so I call that a big fat NO.
> Shit, if yer in the south and can't spell the name correctly, you lose.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter anyway. He missed the Dec 30th deadline.


----------



## Synthaholic

alan1 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Andy Griffin from RadiomanATL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant Andy Griffith.
> 
> Andy Griffith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wrote "Andy Griffin", and Andy Griffin rates a wiki page, so I call that a big fat NO.
> Shit, if yer in the south and can't spell the name correctly, you lose.
Click to expand...

raydeo iz not da sharpist nife in da drawr


----------



## rightwinger

alan1 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Andy Griffin from RadiomanATL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant Andy Griffith.
> 
> Andy Griffith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wrote "Andy Griffin", and Andy Griffin rates a wiki page, so I call that a big fat NO.
> Shit, if yer in the south and can't spell the name correctly, you lose.
Click to expand...


Moops!  The answer is MOOPS!


----------



## Nosmo King

Okay!  A tie!  Valerie, strollingbones, you have officially tied in the 2012 Dead Pool!

Rather than awarding the grand prize to both of you, I have decided to award each of you a Fiestaware coffee mug color of your choice!  Congratulations!  PM me with your color selection and a shipping address and I personally guarantee delivery by the end of this month!  No foolin'!

Nosmo King

Dead Pool Chairman Emeritus


----------



## Valerie

Nosmo King said:


> Okay!  A tie!  Valerie, strollingbones, you have officially tied in the 2012 Dead Pool!
> 
> Rather than awarding the grand prize to both of you, I have decided to award each of you a Fiestaware coffee mug color of your choice!  Congratulations!  PM me with your color selection and a shipping address and I personally guarantee delivery by the end of this month!  No foolin'!
> 
> Nosmo King
> 
> Dead Pool Chairman Emeritus






  No, bones won...Larry King is still alive, right?  






rightwinger said:


> Into the last week looks like we are tied
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones
> 
> Etta James
> Phylis Diller
> Dick Clark
> 
> 
> Valerie
> 
> Dick Clark
> Johnny Pesky
> Larry King
> 
> Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Nosmo King

Valerie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay!  A tie!  Valerie, strollingbones, you have officially tied in the 2012 Dead Pool!
> 
> Rather than awarding the grand prize to both of you, I have decided to award each of you a Fiestaware coffee mug color of your choice!  Congratulations!  PM me with your color selection and a shipping address and I personally guarantee delivery by the end of this month!  No foolin'!
> 
> Nosmo King
> 
> Dead Pool Chairman Emeritus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, bones won...Larry King is still alive, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Into the last week looks like we are tied
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones
> 
> Etta James
> Phylis Diller
> Dick Clark
> 
> 
> Valerie
> 
> Dick Clark
> Johnny Pesky
> Larry King
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How can you tell for sure?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant Andy Griffith.
> 
> Andy Griffith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote "Andy Griffin", and Andy Griffin rates a wiki page, so I call that a big fat NO.
> Shit, if yer in the south and can't spell the name correctly, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moops!  The answer is MOOPS!
Click to expand...


It's _Moors _you idiot...


----------



## strollingbones

i won!  i won! `shoves valerie out of the way`


----------



## strollingbones

zsa is she still living?


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> zsa is she still living?



I'm starting to think zombie or vampire


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> i won!  i won! `shoves valerie out of the way`






  You win!  












 





http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/268749-dead-pool-2013-a.html#post6529108


----------

